# Media jako ogół opłat za mieszkanie



## miguell

Witam.
Czy w angielskim jest odpowiednik na nasze polskie słówko _media, _ale nie jako środek masowego przekazu(prasa, radio, tv) ale jako ogólne pojęcie, które zawiera w sobie opłatę za gaz, wodę, elektryczność itp.? Wszystkie słowniki jakie znam pokazują media jako mass media.... 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## dn88

W tym znaczeniu proponuję "utilities".

_dokonać opłaty za media = pay the utility bill(s)_


----------



## LilianaB

Utility payments. They do not include rent.


----------



## miguell

Dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Stan Jan

W nieformalnym *wydaje mi się*, że po prostu "bills", np. I need to pay my bills.


----------



## LilianaB

Bills can also include your car insurance payments, your school loans, your credit car bills, etc. -- not just utility payments.


----------



## Stan Jan

True. It's more general.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Media to bardzo nietrafna nazwa na “gaz, elektryczność i wodę”. Raz, że już zajęte, dwa, że nie da się domyśleć o co chodzi. Gniot językowy. Proponuję bojkotować i nie używać.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Media to bardzo nietrafna nazwa na “gaz, elektryczność i wodę”. Raz, że już zajęte, dwa, że nie da się domyśleć o co chodzi. Gniot językowy. Proponuję bojkotować i nie używać.


co do wody – przychylałbym się; medium to inaczej nośnik: wtedy gaz i elektryczność były by nośnikami… czegóż? po prostu energii.


----------

